# gobrigavitch's dedicated theater



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a Front Projection system with the following:

Optoma H78dc3 front projector
Prismasonic H600 anamorphic lens
Carada BW 128" 2.35:1 screen
Pioneer VSX-74txvi AVR
PS3 
Toshiba HD-a30
Harmony 880 remote
Mirage Omnisat v2 x 6
Mirage Omnisat v2 cc
Hsu research vtf3 mk2
Coaster chairs x 6
Bell Expressvu 942 HD PVR


----------

